# Lovely cat abandoned



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

Due to family issues, my neighbour had to move abroad very suddenly. She had four cats and took three of them to a sanctuary but couldn't find the fourth the day she went. The cat turned up a few days later and has now adopted us as her new family. We have another cat and would love to take her in but are moving abroad shortly so will not be able to get her passport in time. We feed her outside and look after her but this is only a temporary solution as when we leave, she will be abandoned once again, which is so sad! 

I would love to find someone who can take her in. She is a beautiful long-haired black / brown cat, probably about a year and a half old. 

If nobody offers to give her a home, I need to take her to the sanctuary my neighbour took the other three cats to. I know it is in Paphos but have no idea where. If someone can help me it would be great!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Aase said:


> Due to family issues, my neighbour had to move abroad very suddenly. She had four cats and took three of them to a sanctuary but couldn't find the fourth the day she went. The cat turned up a few days later and has now adopted us as her new family. We have another cat and would love to take her in but are moving abroad shortly so will not be able to get her passport in time. We feed her outside and look after her but this is only a temporary solution as when we leave, she will be abandoned once again, which is so sad!
> 
> I would love to find someone who can take her in. She is a beautiful long-haired black / brown cat, probably about a year and a half old.
> 
> If nobody offers to give her a home, I need to take her to the sanctuary my neighbour took the other three cats to. I know it is in Paphos but have no idea where. If someone can help me it would be great!


You will talking about Paphiakos. 
If you go from the traffic lights by the Roman Hotel and Begonia Garden centre and head away fro mthe Coral Bay direction towards the big Church. 
Just before the church you will see Veronicards card shop on your left. The Paphiakos vets is behind the card shop. You can take her there and they will take her to their sanctuary.
The problem with the santuary in my opinion is that the cats are free to roam and often will not stay around, many of them finding their way back to where they came from and often getting run over on the way. They are well looked after if they stay and have plenty of shelter but I would recommend that you do try to find her a good home and only take her to Paphiakos as a last resort.

Veronica


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you Veronica. I will try to find someone to take her in but we are going away quite soon and it may not be possible. 

It is such a shame, she is a sweet and beautiful cat and has become close to our other cat, Freddy. Freddy is missing our other cat, Caspian, who was poisioned a few weeks ago as they came from the sanctuary together and used to sleep and play together. I think he finds comfort in Cleopatra. 

Anyone on this forum who would like to take her in or who knows anyone looking for a cat?


----------

